# shurb that goats WON"T eat



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I want to put up new fencing for my goats but I don't want to lose my privacy, all along the fence line I have blackberries and other assorted goat goody's that the goats have no access to at present. With prices of everything like they are I don't want to double fence so that I'll have a void area between goats and old fence and IF there was something that goats wont eat I could just re fence with new wire were the fenceline is now and use the same post. Hope I made sense :lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How about setting the plants out far enough so that when they are mature the goats will prunce them flush to the fence and keep them from hurting the fence. 

Goats will eat anything you care about. Do make sure it's not poisionous. I would go about this the opposite go to a nursery that will sell wholesale to the public and purchase in bulk, so buying what they have. Right now I am on a kick that all my new plantings must have something edible for us, the birds or animals, on them  Vicki


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> How about setting the plants out far enough so that when they are mature the goats will prunce them flush to the fence and keep them from hurting the fence.
> 
> Goats will eat anything you care about. Do make sure it's not poisionous. I would go about this the opposite go to a nursery that will sell wholesale to the public and purchase in bulk, so buying what they have. Right now I am on a kick that all my new plantings must have something edible for us, the birds or animals, on them  Vicki


I see what you are saying and that would be great but I don't own the property on the outside of the fence, I was thinking of something I could plant on the inside that the goat would not eat. Then it would be ok if the lil darlings ate my berries cause I still would have my privacy. See I have a fence already there but, I want to rewire it with non climb but leave the posts in place. Its all in a wooded area also.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Jo...I think you are in one of those catch 22's.

I had a neighbor that I didn't like very well, so somebody :twisted planted some bamboo down my fence row , and kept my goats from eating it. Of course now, the bamboo has spread enough to the other side of the fence that I really don't care how much my goats eat of it on my side now. 
It sounds like you have a wooded (shaded area) to worry about. If that is the case, then you will have trouble getting anything to grow under it. Nothing grows very well under an umbrella.

Whim


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

All the understory plantings we are doing are things goats love, so they are fenced out  Bamboo is a thought, but I would capture the stuff in pots buried in the ground, you do not want this stuff spreading like wildfire, the goats won't be able to keep up. vicki


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

gardenia :lol when we moved in here there were two huge bushes. i didnt have a clue what they were, they ended up in the goat pasture and they refused to touch them. then the next May they exploded with flowers! but the goats never ever ate them...


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

(seriously tho, I believe they are supposed to be toxic. they are no longer in our goat pasture for this purpose...)


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

whimmididdle said:


> Jo...I think you are in one of those catch 22's.
> 
> I had a neighbor that I didn't like very well, so somebody :twisted planted some bamboo down my fence row , and kept my goats from eating it. Of course now, the bamboo has spread enough to the other side of the fence that I really don't care how much my goats eat of it on my side now.
> It sounds like you have a wooded (shaded area) to worry about. If that is the case, then you will have trouble getting anything to grow under it. Nothing grows very well under an umbrella.
> ...





Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> All the understory plantings we are doing are things goats love, so they are fenced out  Bamboo is a thought, but I would capture the stuff in pots buried in the ground, you do not want this stuff spreading like wildfire, the goats won't be able to keep up. vicki


I happen to have some bamboo in a tub that I have been saving/hording for some such occasion. I don't know what kind it is but believe it or not it doesn't grow very fast. I just assumed that goats would eat it or that its poisonous. I'll have to look that one up.

I think what I will end up doing is going ahead and re fence the fence with the nonclimb and them just put up hot wire a few feet in then my blackberries and other assorted brush can still be used as the screen and I can still let the goats eat some of them as a treat. 
Whim, do you what kind of bamboo you planted? I think mine is a clumping rather than a running kind--golden maybe.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Jo; I have two kinds, and am not real sure of the name of each type. I have a striped leaf type that bunches and is not very aggressive. It gets about 12 ft tall. The type that was planted down the fence line gets 30ft tall, and as big around as your arm. It is very aggressive and hard to control......but my goats keep it in check on my side of the fence now. I'm sure that I will be sorry that I planted it someday, because now the crackhead bimbo has moved on, and I'm in an effort to buy some of that land. 
I do have some confederate Jasmine growing on my fence on the other side. It runs up and into the trees and looks a lot like honeysuckle vines. My goats won't touch it....but I think it is some toxic too.
The problem that you find with a lot of this stuff, is that it goes dormant in the winter months, so you kinda loose the privacy effect for 4-5 months of the year.
My goats don't touch my butterfly bushes around in my yard when I turn the out, but they go dormant too.

Just as a note .....what I did to keep my goats from eating my planting next to the fence, was I dropped back inside my permanent fence with a temporary electric wire ( about 3ft inside ) ....just one strand about 18 in off the ground. I have since taken it up, so my goats go all the way to the fence again.

I have also planted a few leyland Cyprus sp? around this place, and I have some natural eastern red cedars that grow here. Both are evergreen, and provide good breakups in key places.....but I bet you would do better with those blue spruce varieties that do better in the west.

I hope you can figure it out. A XXX side show is not exactly what I wanted to see every time I go to feed my goats or have company come over.

BTW----sure hope you are enjoying them new goats.


Whim


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

The only thing I've noticed that the goats don't eat very well around here is buck brush.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

whimmididdle said:


> Jo; I have two kinds, and am not real sure of the name of each type. I have a striped leaf type that bunches and is not very aggressive. It gets about 12 ft tall. The type that was planted down the fence line gets 30ft tall, and as big around as your arm. It is very aggressive and hard to control......but my goats keep it in check on my side of the fence now. I'm sure that I will be sorry that I planted it someday, because now the crackhead bimbo has moved on, and I'm in an effort to buy some of that land.
> I do have some confederate Jasmine growing on my fence on the other side. It runs up and into the trees and looks a lot like honeysuckle vines. My goats won't touch it....but I think it is some toxic too.
> The problem that you find with a lot of this stuff, is that it goes dormant in the winter months, so you kinda loose the privacy effect for 4-5 months of the year.
> My goats don't touch my butterfly bushes around in my yard when I turn the out, but they go dormant too.
> ...





whimmididdle said:


> Jo; I have two kinds, and am not real sure of the name of each type. I have a striped leaf type that bunches and is not very aggressive. It gets about 12 ft tall. The type that was planted down the fence line gets 30ft tall, and as big around as your arm. It is very aggressive and hard to control......but my goats keep it in check on my side of the fence now. I'm sure that I will be sorry that I planted it someday, because now the crackhead bimbo has moved on, and I'm in an effort to buy some of that land.
> I do have some confederate Jasmine growing on my fence on the other side. It runs up and into the trees and looks a lot like honeysuckle vines. My goats won't touch it....but I think it is some toxic too.
> The problem that you find with a lot of this stuff, is that it goes dormant in the winter months, so you kinda loose the privacy effect for 4-5 months of the year.
> My goats don't touch my butterfly bushes around in my yard when I turn the out, but they go dormant too.
> ...


I wonder if your bamboo is timber bamboo? I'd love to plant my whole fenceline with that but I'm betting its pretty spendy stuff to buy. The western ceder does grow well here but their is a type of mite that has spread killing it. We have lots of spruce trees and you should see the suckers sway in the wind gosh they must be 100 feet tall!! As a matter of fact thats what is on the fence line now but the lowest branches are way up high.

You asked if I'm enjoying my new goat's my yes. They are so funny and loving. I never knew goats could be so fun to have around! I will start another thread on what I have learned about goats!!


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

coso said:


> The only thing I've noticed that the goats don't eat very well around here is buck brush.


Thanks, I will have to look that one up, I don't know what it is.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

coso said:


> The only thing I've noticed that the goats don't eat very well around here is buck brush.


 LOL.. you want your buck brush gone.. come pick up a couple of my guys for a day or two.. it's a big favorite with my entire herd..?? they will fight over it! freaky creatures. They have actually eaten to the point of killing HUGE patches of it!
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Susie, I would have to have more then a couple to kill out what is on my place. :lol


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

coso said:


> Susie, I would have to have more then a couple to kill out what is on my place. :lol


 yea, you do have enough land, you'd probably have to take the whole herd over there LOL 
(hey, when do you & your dad plan on getting to Springfield saturday? I think we are going to try to leave between 5:30 & 6:00... and NO.. I won't be doing morning chores first..it's just Tina & I going. Jessica is staying home to milk/feed.
susie


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Jo..... Just to let you know. Cal. is one of those states that restrict the shipment of some of this aggressive stuff into that state. So I'm not sure how much luck your gonna have getting something like bamboo. Bamboo is like kudzu down here, and can really become a pest.....that is unless you have some goats to eat it down.

But yes, some of those rare bamboo's are very $$$. Black Bamboo is kinda rare, and very expensive. There is a bamboo farm a few miles from here, and they grow most all kinds of the stuff....so I can sometimes get it cheaper than what you see at these nurseries and catalogs.

Whim


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

there is both clumping and spreading bamboo...one will take over the other will not.


----------

